# Bye, bye U2 iPod



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Sure glad I got mine when I did!!!   I have to say, I'd be just a tad... you know, what's the word I'm looking for? Somewhat deflated if they all of a sudden came out with a Video U2 iPod weeks after I got mine. If only there was a way to download an update from Apple and have video capabilities on the U2 iPod.  

I did notice however, that Bono is on the packaging for the new iPods and sure is prominently displayed everywhere, and on the commercial. So the spirit of the U2 iPod lives on.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I thought you were gonna say you lost it!!!!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL! Wouldnt that be great?


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I thought you were gunna' tell us you sold it to buy video iPod! But that would cause uproar and loads of ehmac politcal backlash amongst the community


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

comprehab said:


> I thought you were gunna' tell us you sold it to buy video iPod! But that would cause uproar and loads of ehmac politcal backlash amongst the community


  LOL

No way, I'm going to be buried with my U2 iPod when I die.  

I do wonder though, what makes the new iPod play video. Is it a new circuit or chip or something? It would be so sweet if 4G iPods could play video.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

Yeah i'd like to know the exact difference between the iPod 20/60gb colour and the new Video iPods, same with the Nano's as well.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

ehMax said:


> LOL
> 
> No way, I'm going to be buried with my U2 iPod when I die.
> 
> I do wonder though, what makes the new iPod play video. Is it a new circuit or chip or something? It would be so sweet if 4G iPods could play video.


I am pretty sure the 4th gen iPods had a Portal Player chip which could not support video ... bummer.

BTW - did you post some pics of your spiffy U2 case ???


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

The 4th-gen colour iPods could support video - but not very well. The hacking that went on barely managed to get audio and video at the same time. The new ones can do 30 FPS H.264 decoding, which is pretty impressive given the size of the design.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

People actually bought the U2 iPod? I giggled allowed when I first read about them. How such a political man/band (at one point) could be even remotely involved in a marketing campaign, let alone BE the marketing campaign.
I honestly thought it was a hoax.
Ah well I have yet to see one in person.
I know that U2 isn't quite as good as they used to be, but I know there is still a bit of a cult following, I thought I would have seen one by now.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Not to be rude, but what hole have you been hiding in? U2 "still has a cult" following? No, their following is still massive, maybe even bigger than ever. Their audience now consists of many 20 somethings and people in their early 30s. 

Also, the U2 iPod was highly successful considering its niche market. 

As for Bono, I'm not a big fan of his outspoken politics, but he's not a Marxist, so why would a capitalist promotional campaign with Apple be considered anything out of the ordinary?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Elric said:


> People actually bought the U2 iPod? I giggled allowed when I first read about them. How such a political man/band (at one point) could be even remotely involved in a marketing campaign, let alone BE the marketing campaign.
> I honestly thought it was a hoax.
> Ah well I have yet to see one in person.
> I know that U2 isn't quite as good as they used to be, but I know there is still a bit of a cult following, I thought I would have seen one by now.


Must... not...bite... .... must...not... bite....must.......not......bit....

*CHOMP*



> How such a political man/band (at one point) could be even remotely involved in a marketing campaign, let alone BE the marketing campaign.


One of the reasons Bono can dabble with Politicians and world leaders and get in there is his status as one of the biggest rock stars in the world. And first and foremost... Bono is a rockstar and U2 are a rock band. And U2 have never been afraid to get their music and their faces out there. There is this thing out there with some people, that its selling out if you try to promote your music. 

Bands like Radiohead (Who I love) had this oh-so-cool culture of not promoting their music or getting involved with anything perceived as commercial. (Yet they just signed an exclusive distribution deal with MSN music.) 

U2 have turned down millions upon millions upon millions of dollars in advertising deals. They have never endorsed any specific product. They recently turned down 20 million dollars to have one of their songs used for a car endorsement. 

What exactly are they "endorsing" with Apple? Could it be, their music? New technology to enjoy their music? A fun way for U2 fans like me to access their music? Get international airplay on prime-time TV of their music? All of the above? 



> Ah well I have yet to see one in person.
> I know that U2 isn't quite as good as they used to be, but I know there is still a bit of a cult following, I thought I would have seen one by now.


It's your prerogative not to like U2 or think their latest stuff is their best. But a bit of a cult following? Please. A cult following - yes. A *BIT* of one - no. Your talking about a band that has sold out Madison Square Gardens 8 times already this tour and the ACC 4 times, and probably could many more times over. 

Again, totally you're prerogative not to like them. But How to Dismantle... is getting closer to 20 million copies sold, selling almost a million copies the first week (Many on the iTunes Music Store).. on pace to be their best selling album ever. The Q awards just voted them best live act. Cover of Rolling Stone next issue, taking over an entire episode of Conan...yadda... yadda. Plenty of crazy U2 cult members out there.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Without being as verbose as the Mayor, U2 are still massively popular.
I'm not a fan of Bono (one of the danger expressing your politics) but their music is still relevant. For 20 years+ they have made good albums with a few exception (Pop, Rattle and Hum, Wide Awake and October being the weakest).

U2 still resonates with their fan base and that is quite an achievement. Very few bands can boast that.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Also wanted to note that when I was in line for U2 at the ACC, there was a sea of U2 iPods.  

You've now met me, and I own one.  

Oh yeah.. I should get some pictures up.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Whoa whoa whoa.... I'm not disrespecting them, they've done some great things in the past. I manage a music store and can pinpoint a U2 fan the moment they step foot in the door.
When I say cult following, I'm not knocking them, there just aren't "new" fans coming out. Kinda like Christianity, in a lot of areas around the globe, it is a cult.
With the lack of new fans I was surprised to see a U2 version of an iPod, a product that for the most part is directed at teens and early twenties. Not much of a U2 crowd.
Sorry for the post.... I just didn't know if many people bought them.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't watch much TV but that Conan bit is impressive. I've always know the U2 Fan is as devoted as the Pearl Jam Fan as well as the Tool Fan.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Elric said:


> I manage a music store and can pinpoint a U2 fan the moment they step foot in the door.


How can you tell? 
Marilyn Manson fans I would guess are easy to spot, but U2?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ArtistSeries said:


> How can you tell?
> Marilyn Manson fans I would guess are easy to spot, but U2?


It's the glasses... or the tooque and goatee.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> It's the glasses... or the tooque and goatee.


And what about the male fans?


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 27, 2005)

I really dont like U2's music, but i'd never define their fan base as a bit of a cult following 

But I strongly believe that some of what Bono (and Bob Geldof) have said is total BS and they need to be put in their place. They are rockers, not politicans. I'm not sure what their educational background is but unless Bono has a degree in political science I don't care what he says (if he does please let me know)

Now im not saying that those who don't have political science degree's cannot participate in political discussions, but thats different from advising the prime minister on a social-economic stragety when he doesn't even pay taxes here. (Unless he's canadian, which i don't think he is but also, correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Please do NOT put Geldof in the same catagory as any other Musician.
Browse his career highlights and you'll see only one hit song (at least in North America).
He has done much for the Human Race. More than any other human in this race.

And I don't think you want me to tell you how I can tell a U2 fan... heh heh 
Manson fans are tough to spot actually, most are very intellectual twenty somethings, the Goth kids just liked his look and now they have moved on, they never actually LISTENED to his words, nor even thought about them.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Meh. Most "politicians" are lawyers or accountants whose only claim to be able to dictate policy after pretending to canvas public opinion is that they have managed not to get caught out for a certain number of years. "Being There," indeed.

Most "political science" graduates are right-wing fascists who have been instructed for 3-10 years by left-wing activists.

I'd rather a street sweeper or encylopedia salesman set health policy or defense spending or whatever than what passes for politicians these days--with a few exceptions.





Silverbullet said:


> I really dont like U2's music, but i'd never define their fan base as a bit of a cult following
> 
> But I strongly believe that some of what Bono (and Bob Geldof) have said is total BS and they need to be put in their place. They are rockers, not politicans. I'm not sure what their educational background is but unless Bono has a degree in political science I don't care what he says (if he does please let me know)
> 
> Now im not saying that those who don't have political science degree's cannot participate in political discussions, but thats different from advising the prime minister on a social-economic stragety when he doesn't even pay taxes here. (Unless he's canadian, which i don't think he is but also, correct me if i'm wrong)


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

I think that Manson is rather well spoken - actually a fan of his music (Rob Zombie also but that's another story). 

I agree with SilverBullet and the hence my need to separate music from spokespersons.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Silverbullet said:


> But I strongly believe that some of what Bono (and Bob Geldof) have said is total BS and they need to be put in their place. They are rockers, not politicans.


Bah, politicians are supposed to be mouthpieces of the public.


----------



## Silverbullet (Sep 27, 2005)

And when paul martin decided not to increase forign aid dispite Bobo's and bono's pleas he spoke for me. While I am a conservative I was impressed with paul martin's decision on that issue.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

You've obviously never even seen a U2 concert if you think that the band is not get new fans. Most audience members are in their early 20s (e.g. me).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

applebook said:


> You've obviously never even seen a U2 concert if you think that the band is not get new fans. Most audience members are in their early 20s (e.g. me).


I'm early 30's and I felt old at the concert.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I thought Pop was one of their better albums. Discotecque went straight to number one on the radio countdown... I've never heard of a song do that before or after. The tour back in 97' was definitely spell-binding, though the band seemed a bit stiff compared to the stadium sized video screen behind them. I remember Bono pointing out during that tour that they were approached for an endorsement deal during the tour, but refused. I still don't get the difference in partnering with Apple, but I'm sure technology and money have something to do with it.

The latest album is painfully poor in my opinion. All That You Can't Leave Behind was absolutely brilliant, up there with the quality of Achtung, Baby.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

What can I say....

I love it all.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

I consider Pop to be their worst album next to October, but ironically, it was Pop that got me interested. lol.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

applebook said:


> You've obviously never even seen a U2 concert if you think that the band is not get new fans. Most audience members are in their early 20s (e.g. me).


We have a Ticketmaster outlet at our store and of all the people waiting to buy tickets to all the shows in our area, not a single one was under 25 (out of about 50 people).

But then again, that's the area I live in, some of Billboards top titles, we don't sell a single copy.... 

Sorry if I offended anyone.  Wasn't trying to, I respect everyone's taste in music.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Elric said:


> We have a Ticketmaster outlet at our store and of all the people waiting to buy tickets to all the shows in our area, not a single one was under 25 (out of about 50 people).
> 
> But then again, that's the area I live in, some of Billboards top titles, we don't sell a single copy....
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone.  Wasn't trying to, I respect everyone's taste in music.


The 25 and under crowd have discovered this really cool way to buy tickets called the internet.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

HA touche! But they still come in to pick up said tickets


----------

